
Important new report sheds light on US government’s border stops of journalists - sunnydayz
https://freedom.press/news/important-new-report-sheds-light-us-governments-border-stops-journalists/
======
logifail
>> 20 [journalists] them said their electronic devices were searched by border
officers without a warrant

I'd previously come to the conclusion that no sane person would take an
electronic device with secrets on it anywhere near the US border.

